# A Biggest Fear the Govt



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

UPDATE 2-Poland reduces public debt through pension funds overhaul | Reuters

The govt just takes your money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The only way out for Socialist will be to take every dime other have save and pas it around.
Coming just a madder of when. Both public and private retirement saving will be taken for the greater good.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

We shouldn't point fingers. We are required by law to contribute into Social Security. The Democrats give this money to people who didn't contribute as a give away. The Republicans divert funds so they can run government in a manner that rewards their cronies(As opposed to Democrats rewarding theirs) Both then accuse the folks who paid into this fund as being greedy because they expect something back. The problem with Socialism and Crony Capitalism is sooner or later you run out of other peoples money.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

I decided that I would put my IRA funds in a Self Directed IRA. With a Self Directed IRA, you can invest in real tangible items, like Property. Not so easy for the Left bastards to openly steal and I'm not tied to the stock market which is based on speculation.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

While most will not like this I do NOT think there should be anyone who hasn't paid into SS or the medicare program to receive one dime from it. That includes babies born with disabilities, illegals, those here for political reasons and this BS of 100% medical for anyone other than military vets has to stop now and drug tests for those who do receive it. I paid over 38 years into SS, so I feel I have a say about how it's paid out. Then they can put a limit on welfare too, mandatory work requirements and drug testing! All government employes get the same retirement SS as any other citizen that pays in to it from the president on down.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

People want to blame the government. But the government is no more than the people we elect. I have dark thoughts about the gov, but I have to remind myself that it is the people around me, those in traffic, those at the grocery store, those at the park, that voted these people in and they are happy with what they are doing.
Until conservatives ban together and start voting in force, expect more of the same.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

ekim said:


> While most will not like this I do NOT think there should be anyone who hasn't paid into SS or the medicare program to receive one dime from it. That includes babies born with disabilities, illegals, those here for political reasons and this BS of 100% medical for anyone other than military vets has to stop now and drug tests for those who do receive it. I paid over 38 years into SS, so I feel I have a say about how it's paid out. Then they can put a limit on welfare too, mandatory work requirements and drug testing! All government employes get the same retirement SS as any other citizen that pays in to it from the president on down.


There was a "sort of" work requirement for most welfare in place.
Obama illegally stopped it.
As to drug tests for welfare; I agree 100%, but it will never happen. Far too many votes to buy with welfare for anyone they think will vote for them.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The only way out for Socialist will be to take every dime other have save and pas it around.
> Coming just a madder of when. Both public and private retirement saving will be taken for the greater good.


There has been a bill floating around about that. I'm not talking about the latest one where they want to limit the amount you can have in your account.
This one would *take* all retirement accounts and turn them into a government annuity to be paid at a rate the government decides is "fair". It pops up in the news every so often.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ripon said:


> UPDATE 2-Poland reduces public debt through pension funds overhaul | Reuters
> 
> The govt just takes your money.


This is why we have the second amendment. Countries that do this must believe they have broken the spirit of retired people to the point they cannot or will not fight.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> There has been a bill floating around about that. I'm not talking about the latest one where they want to limit the amount you can have in your account.
> This one would *take* all retirement accounts and turn them into a government annuity to be paid at a rate the government decides is "fair". It pops up in the news every so often.


That tells you what a stupid idea it is to buy an annuity. When a former communist and bankrupt government turns to them they have got to be a fools retirement plan.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't know what you call Obama's ideal of what society should be. His ideal of society is based entirely on votes. The more votes you can offer his party the more government hand out you will receive. It is already at a point where people are weighing the benefits received from welfare against an entry level job. Hawaii now pays $36,000 a year to welfare recipients.


----------

